# loaded up



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

loaded up an ready to head out to copiah creek, ms. should be there between 9-10 am fri. morning ,come by an have a sit an cold 1 with us ,look for a 44ft enclosed trailer ,with a group of brutes around it, i think it will be in space 18, close to the bath house


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya'll have fun. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

How long you guys staying? Im thinking about riding somewhere.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

untill some time sunday


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

I havent rode Copiah yet but ive heard good things. I might try to make it sat. morning.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

come on by , i heard they got a good rain last night


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes sir, we had a good rain last night. I hope we have some more tonight! It should be great for riding this weekend. I just told my boss I wanted a vacation day for tomorrow. So I'll see you guys in the morning Ricky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dangit I want to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Good news! It's pouring down rain again. Thunder and lightning too. It's filling all those mudholes up for us. I'm getting excited, just in case it wasn't obvious.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. nice... send that rain on over our way!! Maybe I'll get a chance tomorrow afternoon or late saturday to ride down to the creek behind our neighborhood.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Well.. Good news, we got our new house.. bad news is i'll be moving all weekend.. No riding for me this weekend except for the ole yazoo 60" cut..


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll be there Sunday 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

ended up going today. video anyone?







"The ride says it all"


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

MAN that looked like fun! Wish I couldve been there. We got settled into the new house so i"ll be ready to ride next weekend. We're riding M.O.R.A. the weekend of the 20th.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great vid MB, looks like you had a real good time out there!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

it was a good ride ,every one came out fine , but i think i have a winner for the worst stuck post , had to get the park to bring there case bull dozer in to pull me out ,will post some pics when i get them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I took a few pics, but the quality isn't what I thought it would be. We had a good time.
July 4th 2012 pictures by 2010Bruterider - Photobucket


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

2010Bruterider said:


> I took a few pics, but the quality isn't what I thought it would be. We had a good time.
> July 4th 2012 pictures by 2010Bruterider - Photobucket


They all seem very dark, a lil photo editing software should clean those up nicely...


----------

